# tiny black dots on leaf stems



## N.E.wguy

and idea what this is ?

cant upload pics they keep failing


----------



## DrFever

might want to check for Aphids


----------



## Ruffy

might be ****. lol from a bug, or lots of little bugs.......


----------



## N.E.wguy

i see no bugs any where but these little spots and only seem on lower leaves odd. unless they are living in the leaf stem not bugs and not **** as it appears to be int he plant


----------



## Ruffy

ne guy were do u see pics and spots???


----------



## pcduck

NE are you using a microscope?

Could be mites. They are really, really small and I use a scope to make it easier to see them


----------



## Rosebud

Hey NE, often times tiny black spots can be from mite ****. You really need a loupe to see mites most of the time. People say 30X but I have a 60x power that I really like. Warning the first time you look head on to a spider mite, you may never be the same. 
Is there anything we can do to help you with the pictures? It is a pain till you get it down.


----------



## N.E.wguy

need a loop but hope the sns209 takes careof wtv is hiding in the jungle 


mostly on lower huge fan leave, look as tho they are dying off should i trim them off? also have some leaves just falling off with what looks to be different difficences but no pics yet will try to find camera tonight. some look real dead it's a pretty tight fit for the undergroth. they are in week 3 of flower is that to late to thin out under canopy?


----------



## Hushpuppy

Not too late to thin out the bottom leaves and lower stems that don't get any light. I generally will pull on suspect leaves to see if the plant is ready to be rid of them. just a very gentle tug and if the plant is done with the leaf it will pop off, if its not then it will give but not let go.


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya i do that daily as well as give em a good shake things are exploding in there should be a good one 


but ya few things  i want out of there just to bunched up, think its causing leafs to rot almost

maybe get a osculating fan fr under the canopy i have a stationary one down there but maybe not enuff air flow


----------



## Hushpuppy

As long as it isn't knocking the plants over or blowing leaves off, you just about can't have too much air flow


----------



## Hushpuppy

It helps with both bugs and fungus as well because it keep them both from landing on the plants


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya that's what i was thinking more air movement the better other thing is with the 435cfm on high should i only need the 6x12" port open for passive air in a (55 x 55 x 79) (4' 7" x 4' 7" x 6' 7") or is it ok on low? debating setting up the second tent atm and wondering how that would all tie in


----------



## Rosebud

If those are old fan leaves that are looking narley you can remove them. Duck says, "we judge the health of the plant by looking at the top of the plant".. I repeat that often.


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya just all lower tops of plant are amazing buds are exploding new growth every where and all nice green think i need a good under canopy clearing

also do u guys just cut them right at the stem or stalk or do you leave a little 1/8-1/4 piece to aid in healing?


----------



## Rosebud

I am not sure i understand. Your talking cutting off the spent fan leaves?Always in any kind of gardening, you cut to the main stalk, leaving some makes for dies back in plants and trees and you don't want that.


----------



## N.E.wguy

oki ty


----------



## N.E.wguy

sooo I took the time to actually look at the spots under a 100x and it almost looks a brownish tint in some spots black in others and seems under the surface with lil hairs growing all over the leaf stem, the plants are in full flower mode see trics starting on leaves and buds every where noticing some top fan leaves loking ugly but they are 12" from 1k un cooled


----------



## N.E.wguy

so i took some pics mostly tried to get on the leaf main veins and side ones, then the stems u will see totally un bug looking?


----------



## Rosebud

Are those light brown spots on the leaves? The sns could have killed the larva in the leaves and left that spot. I have no idea what is on your stems.


----------



## N.E.wguy

Rose u mind reader i was just thinking i hope Rose sees this! lol


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya on leaves this is the same strain i have been running since feb and i remember others of the plants having this look or same appeal on the leaves but not being properly fed then these gals are all in 5 gal pots with top notch set up being fed but htey are over 3' now from soil maybe the 1200ppm is not enough

then I have 2 in the back that the new growth is bright green and center vein is dark other 3 are lush green mass buds every where on all 5


this is by far one of the worst spots taco total dead showing just parinoid that this is to early week 3 of flower for the plant to be killing off all it fan leaves


----------



## DrFever

could be a fungus Symptoms of brown stem rot typically do not occur until mid- to late-reproductive stages :hubba:
Brown stem rot can produce both foliar or stem symptoms. Split stems of infected plants reveal internal browning of the pith and vascular tissue. Pith discoloration starts at the base of the stem and moves upward to the nodes and progresses into the internodal tissues during the growing season. Later in the season, infected plants may wilt and show external browning on the lower part of the stem. Severely diseased plants may lodge. Leaf symptoms may resemble high temperature "scorch" or drought stress. Leaves on infected plants may develop interveinal chlorotic (yellowish) blotches. Tissue between the veins dies and turns brown, whereas tissue adjacent to veins remains green and is the last to die. This foliar symptom can be confused with sudden death syndrome.  Eventually all leaves will curl and die and will remain attached for some time after death.  Foliar symptoms will not develop if air temperatures are high


----------



## N.E.wguy

treatable or death ?


----------



## Rosebud

Can you take a picture that isn't so close up please?


----------



## N.E.wguy

so hard under that light i will tonight tho 
let me see if i can find one now


----------



## N.E.wguy

tried editing them in keep getting an error about invalid post


wtv


vBulletin Message

    Invalid Post specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## Rosebud

Are your thrips or spider mites under good control? What does the top of the plants look like?


----------



## N.E.wguy

very nice the one plant that got hit real hard with them was the worst looking was mostly lower canopy i trimmed all it out. and cleared all the top bud site of any blocking crappy leaves so lights on at 7 see how they look think they should be good to go. wait till u see the hole these things made and were living in mass



zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz MP DSCF6999.JPG:
Upload of file failed.


ya rose only living thing in there are plants for sure imo


----------



## 7greeneyes

IF you've treated for spider mites then those brown spots are where their bodies dessicated and stuck to the underside of the leaf.


----------



## N.E.wguy

nothing on under sides tho it's tops and stems and a bid azzz hole they ate into stalk or some thing if i can get the stupy pics to load


----------



## Melvan

those brown spots are not from dead mite bodies rotting away.

If you just went through crazy mite and thrip treatments that's damage from the treatments. It's not always going to show as soon as you treat. And if you're using a systemic treatment, then it's in the plant itself, not just sprayed on the leaves.

Personally, leaves to me look like ph lockout, checked the ph of your soil lately?


----------



## N.E.wguy

no gonna water in a bit will see but it runs thru so fast i assume ots right around 6.5

pretty sure they were a type of mealy bug not so much mites or thrips


----------



## Melvan

What's it matter how fast the water runs out? That has nothing to do with ph, as obviously water stays in the bucket too.

You need to check the ph of the soil about an hour after you water, see what you got going on there.


----------



## N.E.wguy

so i might as well just test the soil rather then the run off no?


----------



## Melvan

Yes, that's right. You can test the soil ph right now and see what it is. If you're having ph lockout, it's going on right now, not just when you water/feed.

Edited to add: Still check the soil an hour after as well, just to compare.


----------



## N.E.wguy

k let me get 5 water bottles and take individual samples cause all seem ti differ


----------



## N.E.wguy

well ta going in is 6.7 soil on buree tester says just under 7, digi tester says all are 6.0 one is 6.2 washed and dryed between all samples etc


look what these things did they started a colony


----------



## N.E.wguy

ello


----------



## DrFever

i still think its some disease   fungus  or ROT   is the area  soft  on the stem


----------



## 7greeneyes

Melvan said:
			
		

> those brown spots are not from dead mite bodies rotting away.
> 
> If you just went through crazy mite and thrip treatments that's damage from the treatments. It's not always going to show as soon as you treat. And if you're using a systemic treatment, then it's in the plant itself, not just sprayed on the leaves.
> 
> Personally, leaves to me look like ph lockout, checked the ph of your soil lately?



yes, the tresment caused the bug's to die. When they die, they dessicate and stick to those areas releasing the liquid from their body. What is so hard to understand there. Yes, the treatments CAUSED the bugs to die. Some times they fall off. Trust me I've been aware of spider mites and have fought them before.

You're agreeing with me the way a woman would....

and dessicate doesn't mean rot, it means to dry out


----------



## Melvan

I think decades of growing and fighting critters gives me a pretty good insight.

And as I am a woman, it would make sense I would agree with you like a woman.


----------



## 7greeneyes

I'm just explaining the chemical reason for the brown dots. I'm not arguing that it's a side effect of the treatment. Yes the treatment killed the bugs. The brown spots are exactly what i said, I'm not challenging your growing testicles....


----------



## N.E.wguy

lol i love u guys. so I found a bunch of white spots on top and lil black critters on the underside of one of the plants that did not show all the death marks, sooo i hit it with sns and not a sign of any thing alive and tonight probaly will be all dotted we shall see

and yes the spots seem to dry out, edges curl and die. maybe stop using rain water and use tap? really dont want dead 3' plants


----------



## Melvan

White spots aren't really on top, those are the larvae within the leaf eating, black spots are adult mites.

One treatment will not do it, even with the SNS 217. Hit again in 3 days to get those hatching eggs, and be sure to spray your space, and the outside of the buckets.

Mites are a pot growers biggest enemy. As they reproduce asexually, they are basically born pregnant, so it only takes one.

Good luck.


----------



## N.E.wguy

thanks this was 4th treatment of sns (week 2) now ty for the insight on them this is my first big plants so close to harvest will bleach and water the tent floor and stuff

other dead looking spots began on other plants after treatment #2 then on most recent after treatment 3 so hope 4 is the lucky number i used a pit more this time as well


----------



## 7greeneyes

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> thanks this was 4th treatment of sns (week 2) now ty for the insight on them this is my first big plants so close to harvest will bleach and water the tent floor and stuff
> 
> other dead looking spots began on other plants after treatment #2 then on most recent after treatment 3 so hope 4 is the lucky number i used a pit more this time as well




Glad it's working out. Yeah I saw that SNS at IGL and almost picked up a bottle just cuz, but i havent had mites in 5-7 years now. Didn't want jinx myself so I didn't  ...lol...

keeper up and like melvan said, make sure to clean and spritz down everything.


----------



## DrFever

just  hit plants with 10,000 ppm of co2  and problem solved


----------



## N.E.wguy

how does one do this dr / just go request buy a bottle and hold my breath and open it int he tent?


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya i still se a bit but i can see leaf matter dying off almost 4th week so combination of the treatments and nature taking its toll still busting buds out like crazy pistols & bud sites are out of control


----------



## DrFever

what size room  give me  dimensions  i will tell you lol  a  4 x 4 x 7 foot tent    i would crack  BOTTLE  OPEN    FOR 67 MINUTES  IN FRONT OF Fans   WILL GIVE YOU 10,000 PPM


----------



## N.E.wguy

DrFever said:
			
		

> what size room  give me  dimensions  i will tell you lol  a  4 x 4 x 7 foot tent    i would crack  BOTTLE  OPEN    FOR 67 MINUTES  IN FRONT OF Fans   WILL GIVE YOU 10,000 PPM


i'm a bit slow.. 6 or 7 mins or 67min. 

and if i wanted to kill every thing in a 40'40'8' what u think lol


the sns looks to be wiping sheet out giv it another day check it out no longer looks scary looks like lots of what used to be alive is dead stuff


----------



## 7greeneyes

AWESOME, round $23.00 at Indoor Garden, think I may pick some up for poops and guffaws. 

Good to hear your puttin it to the bugs.

eace:


----------



## N.E.wguy

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> AWESOME, round $23.00 at Indoor Garden, think I may pick some up for poops and guffaws.
> 
> Good to hear your puttin it to the bugs.
> 
> eace:


what is 23? u talking about c02??????????????

and how much/ size to bomb a basement of all living things 50x50x8



DR come back i want death thru out for the year not a waste of time and money


----------



## N.E.wguy

I just received a product called hxxp://www.*liquidladybug*.com/ (this is a folliar spray)* watch video*


Liquid Ladybug Spider Mite Killer

The Best Way to Control Spider Mites!

Liquid Ladybug is the only spider mite killer safe to use on flowers  (see video). It suffocates not poisons the mites and evaporates away  leaving no residue after treatment. Its 100% organic, safe to use from  seedling to harvest, safe to use with lights on and does not stress  plants  allowing daily use if desired. Designed as a zero environmental  impact pesticide, Liquid Ladybug is safe for people, pets and plants.

+ 100% Organic
+ For All Plants & Food Crops
+ Safe To Use Daily
+ Safe To Use With Lights On
+ Safe To Use During Flowering
+ Safe To Use With Bare Hands
+ Safe To Use From Seedling To Harvest
+ Does Not Stress Plants
+ Evaporates Away After Treatment
+ Leaves No Residue, Odor Or Taste
+ Prevents Post-Combustion By-Products
+ Non-Toxic  No Petrochemicals
+ Safe For People, Pets And Plants


----------



## N.E.wguy

every thing appers ok! sns ftw? perhaps.!!! i am at the ready for any sign of lfe but i see noting after last night 0 life any where buds xploding trics over under and green everywhere other then dead stuff dying off. i rubbed a bud super sticky stinky wanted to u know.


----------



## N.E.wguy

well well well holy crapapap

strayed plants with the liquid lady bug cause obv found life and sht started flying every where think aphids? they fly wow nothing likes that stuff 

mites dripping away and dying lol

just killing things by hand on walls lol 

one small bottle covers 6 plants i'd say


----------



## sunakard2000

depending on what these flying things look like it could be thripes, small slender bodied fringed wing insects they can range from white-ish to brown-ish depending on adult age, i just got done with a small battle with thripes myself, they are annoying but not nearly as bad as mites, and quite easely gotten under control after only 2 weeks of using SNS 209, also remember that unlike mites thripes reproduce in the soil and live out their youth in the soil eating on root material, and the adults eat the leaves leaving a silver-ish speckle over the leaves and they liek to hide in the nooks and crannys of the topside of leaves. keep up the inspections and remember to do a good bleach rinse of your tent and keep the room your tent is in extreamly clean, your clothes too dont go out and cut the grass or putts in the vegitable garden then go into your tent, shower and change clothes, take every procaution you can and good luck


----------

